# Please help Identify...



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Im pretty sure its a S. Sanchezi, just wanting to make sure. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like S. sanchezi to me.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Looks like S. sanchezi to me.


I'll second that!


----------



## Prez44203 (Oct 10, 2007)

Looks EXACTLY like my sanchezi...even with the way he's hiding behind that tube.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Just wanted to make sure. Thanks guys!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

110% sanchezi, nice specimen too


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

definately Sanchezi.


----------

